# Omnisphere 2.5 update is now live!



## Jaap (Aug 29, 2018)

Did the beta for a good while and never experienced any issues with it and now the 2.5 version went officialy live. Yes!

Omnisphere Software 2.5.0dIncludes the following features and fixes: 


New Hardware Synth Integration feature

Expanded Synthesis Features:
- Four Layers per part
- Eight LFOs per part
- Twelve Envelopes per part
- Two new State Variable Filters (12dB and 24dB)
- Doubled Mod Matrix (48 slots)
- New modulation source "Constant Bipolar"
- New modulation target "Unison Spread"
- New "Shared Signal Path" mode to recreate the signal path of hardware synths

Major GUI update containing the following:
- New high resolution, rescalable interface
- New Granular layout with waveform display - New Live Mode Mixer View
- New FX Unit Preset steppers
- New Layer Level Meters
- New Stereo Part Level Meter

GUI Link: Omnisphere follows the moves on the hardware synth by auto- switching to the relevant page of the last moved hardware control

Windows Multitouch Support

New "Pitch Options" in the System page allows saving master tuning and scale selections in multis or host sessions

New Per-layer solo (Option+Click on A/B/C/D button)

Cross-layer linking: new behavior for clicking on link buttons

New Mod Matrix "All Layers" capability: when enabled, a modulation applies to the relevant parameter in all layers

Support for high-resolution CC values

Show Link and Shared status when adjusting a control

Support for foreign-languages in patch names, tags, search, etc.

Set default scaling to be 1.2x for new users

Permit user to enter Patch ratings via numbers on computer keyboard

New "Clear all browser learns" action on Utility menu

Display Master Filter Frequency in Hz

Show "Unlearn" contextual menu choice on file menus and waveform menus

Enlarge clickable region for some steppers to be more user-friendly

"Auto Recall" feature in System is now a User Preference that remembers the last library/directory from which user loaded a patch

On menu-based parameters in the Effects racks, don't show the "modulate .." contextual menu choice

Fixes minor issue in background bitmap of Thriftshop Speaker FX

Fixes issue where "User Audio" was not properly importing all varieties of loop-point data in AIF files

Fixes issue where Wacom tablet/pen devices were not working with Omnisphere on Windows

Fixes issue with a rare crash in Ableton Live related to Granularity

Fixes issue with a rare crash on Windows with "Les and Tob's retro Band" multi

Fixes issue where "Reset to default" on Aux Send controls should reset to 0.0, not 0.5

Fixes issue related to Auto-audition patches when browsing: (a) fix bug where the audition duration was sometimes truncated for patches with 3 or 4 voices; and (b) make Auto-Audition on/off a User Preference

Fixes issue where FX rack GUI could sometimes show random FX controls with blue "is modulated" highlight

Enhances Spectrasonics Updater for Windows to eliminate mention of 32-bit
Omnisphere Soundsources 2.5.0cIncludes the following features and fixes: 


Adds over 100 New “Analog” Oscillator Wavetables
Omnisphere Patches 2.5.0cIncludes the following features and fixes: 


New "Hardware Library" with over 1,000 new patches

New "Hardware Profiles" for the following hardware synths:
- Dave Smith Prophet X
- Dave Smith Prophet 12
- Dave Smith OB-6
- Dave Smith REV2
- Sequential Prophet 6
- Access Virus A
- Access Virus B
- Clavia Nord Lead 1
- Clavia Nord Lead 2
- Moog Sub 37
- Moog Subsequent 37
- Moog Voyager
- Moog Sub Phatty
- Moog Little Phatty
- Moog Slim Phatty
- Novation Peak
- Novation Circuit Mono Station
- Novation Bass Station II
- Korg Prologue
- Korg Minilogue
- Korg Monologue
- Roland System-1
- Roland System-1m
- Roland System-8
- Roland SE-02
- Roland SH-01
- Roland JP-08
- Roland JU-06
- Roland JX-03
- Roland VP-03
- Studiologic Sledge

Improved Patch categorization with new "Synth Long" and "Synth Short" categories


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought the Roland SE02 just to try it with Omnisphere (beta) and I must say: it's worth to buy a hardware synth just to control Omnisphere even if you don't connect the hardware synths outputs. Sounds weird but it really feels like using the hardware synth while controlling Omnisphere... but you can open as much as your computer can handle and everything is saved in the song. Really best of both worlds! Cudos to Spectrasonics!


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 29, 2018)

Saxer said:


> I bought the Roland SE02 just to try it with Omnisphere (beta) and I must say: it's worth to buy a hardware synth just to control Omnisphere even if you don't connect the hardware synths outputs. Sounds weird but it really feels like using the hardware synth while controlling Omnisphere... but you can open as much as your computer can handle and everything is saved in the song. Really best of both worlds! Cudos to Spectrasonics!


Can you control any preset in Ominsphere from the hardware synth or only the presets modeled on that hardware?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 29, 2018)

That's why undoubtedly (imo) we'll soon be seeing a dedicated controller (xmas?)!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2018)

kriskrause said:


> Can you control any preset in Ominsphere from the hardware synth or only the presets modeled on that hardware?


I have to switch to the SE02 hardware profile that turns Omnisphere into a 'kind of' SE02. That means: the SE02 has a 24dB lowpass filter. If I turn the cutoff knob the Omni filter immediately turns into a 24dB lowpass. That happens to all layers (as the SE02 has only one filter for all oscillators). But that works with any of the sounds. I can load a OB08 sound and change the attack time. The envelope turns into the Moog style envelope of the SE08 (Attack, Decay, Sustain) but the rest of the sound is still OB08-like. Until I turn the cutoff and it will use the 24dB. So the more knobs I use the more it turns into a SE02. Same with Efx etc... Certainly it's possible to change every parameter on the Omni GUI. Like making a dark pad with filter modulation using the hardware and then change the filter by mouse or add a sample layer.
So it kind of make sense to have different synths for different Omni sound characteristics.

I was playing and editing sounds on the SE02 and more than once I thought: "Hey, fat sounding little synth" until I realized I was listening to Omnisphere.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 29, 2018)

[William Shatner Star Trek voice] "...must...resist...getting...hardware...synth......"


----------



## DS_Joost (Aug 29, 2018)

From a post in the other forum:

I have it, and the Novation Peak. This stuff is game changing guys. The integration is truly mindblowing. Mine is a pretty deep synth, but everything just appears in Omnisphere and it actually sounds like my Peak. It's really mindblowing stuff that Omnisphere becomes a host for your synth, but then with the updated power of Omni itself. It really puts Omnisphere a huge step above the rest, if it already wasn't.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 29, 2018)

Now if they would just put a DX7 or better FM synth inside it, it would be complete in and of itself...


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 29, 2018)

Great update! The hardware library is a great addition, and 1000 new presets.... 

Spectrasonics is top!!!


----------



## AllanH (Aug 29, 2018)

JohnG said:


> [William Shatner Star Trek voice] "...must...resist...getting...hardware...synth......"



but ... resistance is futile 

It sounds like they sampled all the various synths. That's a huge selling point, unless it requires the synth to get the sounds to play.

Good overview:


----------



## puremusic (Aug 29, 2018)

I know I wasn't one of the only people asking for some of the features that were implemented, but it still feels great seeing something you asked for put into place on a new version of the library!


----------



## JohnG (Aug 29, 2018)

AllanH said:


> It sounds like they sampled all the various synths. That's a huge selling point, unless it requires the synth to get the sounds to play.



No -- Omni always has had synth capabilities. This just takes it to another level.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 29, 2018)

AllanH said:


> That's a huge selling point, unless it requires the synth to get the sounds to play.



it doesn't. They went to great lengths to model the sound and behavior of these synths but you're still using OMNIs oscillators and filters. It's pretty amazing actually.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 29, 2018)

price?
edit: ok i got it, €399
edit2: FREE update! amazing


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2018)

Amazing Spectrasonics ! Totally no-cost from current Omni2. All installed and cool.


----------



## studiostuff (Aug 29, 2018)

It's very cool...! The d'load crashed my first attempt, and the second attempt seemed a little slow. But the second attempt was a success, and to get all of the new stuff for free is fun!

Tomorrow, I'm going to hook up a few of the synths on the list and see how they talk to Omni 2.5, and compare the sounds from the synth output to the Omni output.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 29, 2018)

I already had other updates planned to apply tonight, but when the video for this update showed up on YouTube, I knew I'd just added another thing to my to-do list for the evening.

The hardware synth integration is cool and all, except that I don't own any of those synths. But it is still an amazing update, with double the layers and a much prettier, high-res interface ... awesomeness all around.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 29, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I already had other updates planned to apply tonight, but when the video for this update showed up on YouTube, I knew I'd just added another thing to my to-do list for the evening.
> 
> The hardware synth integration is cool and all, except that I don't own any of those synths. But it is still an amazing update, with double the layers and a much prettier, high-res interface ... awesomeness all around.


you don't need to own those synths, the sounds are there with or without them!


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 29, 2018)

Very exciting! 
Just a heads up you'll have to reinstall your 3rd party Multi patches I've discovered.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 29, 2018)

JEPA said:


> you don't need to own those synths, the sounds are there with or without them!



Yep, I understood that. But the physical controls are kind of the point, it seems to me. I don’t want to just call up presets ... I want to be able to twiddle knobs and tweak.

What I’d like to do is figure out a way to control one or more of these synth interfaces using the knobs, buttons and sliders on a Novation Impulse controller, probably combined with a 2nd controller (like an MPD32) to have enough controls. I suppose I’d need to know what the supported hardware synths send for MIDI data in order to emulate that. Alas, I don’t think using MIDI learn on Omnisphere’s standard controls is going to get it done.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Very exciting!
> Just a heads up you'll have to reinstall your 3rd party Multi patches I've discovered.



Getting late so will check several tomorrow, but Pluginguru MegaMagic Viola Multis loaded and played normally. 
Hope only some Multis /3rd parties' are impacted. 
More later.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 29, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Very exciting!
> Just a heads up you'll have to reinstall your 3rd party Multi patches I've discovered.



I had no problems with loading up multis from 3rd parties (from my own company, but also from Pluginguru and TheUnfinished loaded fine)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Yep, I understood that. But the physical controls are kind of the point, it seems to me. I don’t want to just call up presets ... I want to be able to twiddle knobs and tweak.
> 
> What I’d like to do is figure out a way to control one or more of these synth interfaces using the knobs, buttons and sliders on a Novation Impulse controller, probably combined with a 2nd controller (like an MPD32) to have enough controls. I suppose I’d need to know what the supported hardware synths send for MIDI data in order to emulate that. Alas, I don’t think using MIDI learn on Omnisphere’s standard controls is going to get it done.



We have similar but different goals. My interest is getting something tablet-based working. It has a big obvious drawback - just a touchscreen. But I’d never liked the generic controller model because it’s ergonomics are always so terrible. Of the two, I’d rather have a decent representation of the synth but without physical controls. I see it as a super-useful try before you buy real hardware.

I got about 8 synths working pretty good using Lemur (a HUGE lot of work on NRPN). I discovered I didn’t, in fact, want to buy a System 1M, so really did serve a purpose, while the Prophet 6 or OBx were much more interesting. But I became demoralised with the extremely flaky windows connection, and eventually abandoned. Midi Designer 2 looks much better in use, but I’m not sure I’m up for devoting so much time to getting it working, and at the very least I’d need to be confident that the system worked and was rugged.


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 30, 2018)

I just tried to load the 3rd party multis on my 2nd machine after installing the update there and everything seemed to work fine this time.
Not sure why I had issues with my 1st machine as I know I had everything originally installed but it could have been because I had a few issues copying my steam folder a while back.
Anyway all is good and was probably just an isolated issue on my end so no need to reinstall.
I really love the new update! Great job Spectrasonics!


----------



## JohnG (Aug 30, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I don’t want to just call up presets ... I want to be able to twiddle knobs and tweak.



"...must...resist.......[gurgling sound]"


----------



## AllanH (Aug 30, 2018)

I've managed to "resist" OmniSphere, but I have to say that the demo and 2.5 features are making me reconsider.


----------



## studiostuff (Aug 30, 2018)

Well, I'm happy to report that I hooked up my old Clavia Nord Lead 1... and everything works great! It's very cool to see the tweakage on the Nord knobs on the Omni UI. 

Makes me think about the Nord sounds/knobs in a different way...which is fun! I may leave it hooked up... ; )


----------



## zolhof (Aug 30, 2018)

I often see words like "game changer" being thrown out there only to be left in disappointment. If there's such thing as "game changer", Omnisphere 2.5 is a serious contender to the title. This level of intimacy with a softsynth is something unprecedented. I plugged my Virus, started twisting knobs and totally forgot I was playing a VST. This is not your regular MIDI learn solution. When you touch a control, Omnisphere follows what you are doing and jumps to a specific page, just like you would expect from a hardware synth. The integration is so deep that when I select an effect on my Virus, say a chorus, it loads a chorus on screen. Of course, you are limited to what your controller can do, but it's like you are teaching all these new cool tricks to your synthesizer and injecting some new life into it.

You now have a total of 14.000 patches that don't sound like crap haha Omnisphere has always been my desert island VST, it's all about instant gratification. And all of that for free... God bless Spectrasonics!


----------



## jeffc (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, it's amazing when something that you didn't think you even needed or were even interested in turns out to be the most amazing thing ever. I didn't really know what to think about the update, didn't really pay attention. But I connected my Dave Smith P12 and it's like mind blowing. Makes interacting with Omnisphere feel just like a hardware synth. In fact, I really wasn't totally in love with the sound of my DSP12, but now I would never get rid of it because it makes interacting with Omnisphere so much fun. Omnisphere is for me a desert island synth - I don't think there's any sound that you couldn't get pretty close to with it and this hardware integration adds a whole new dimension. I haven't even begun to tap into the new sounds. And to think this is FREE seems almost unfair....


----------



## Quasar (Aug 30, 2018)

AllanH said:


> I've managed to "resist" OmniSphere, but I have to say that the demo and 2.5 features are making me reconsider.


I "resisted" it for a long time, or rather my pocketbook did, as I considered it rather pricey. But even before this update, it's not at all expensive when you consider how much you get. It's arguably the best VI ever created.

I downloaded the update, but will wait for a bit to install, until the dust settles... The granular page seems way cool...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2018)

What I find really interesting about your experiences zolhof and jeffc is that it seems to confirm a pet theory I've had for a long time that often the big advantage of hardware isn't sonic. There's still a bit of snobbery around that looks down on the sound of soft synths, and while yes some sound better than others a quality product like Omni has always sounded very good

Hardware is pretty much just about the buttons, but that's not to play it down. The buttons are amazing, you work differently with them. That's a nice thing about those 1,000 presets incidentally, they could have been designed just using Omni but you'd have got different results.

These conversations often come back to the same thing - the lack of a decent hardware controller, laid out actually like a synth (no current controller comes close to cutting it imo). It seems kinda nuts to blow a few grand on some of these models when you don't even need to plug in the audio jacks.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 30, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> What I find really interesting about your experiences zolhof and jeffc is that it seems to confirm a pet theory I've had for a long time that often the big advantage of hardware isn't sonic. There's still a bit of snobbery around that looks down on the sound of soft synths, and while yes some sound better than others a quality product like Omni has always sounded very good
> 
> Hardware is pretty much just about the buttons, but that's not to play it down. The buttons are amazing, you work differently with them. That's a nice thing about those 1,000 presets incidentally, they could have been designed just using Omni but you'd have got different results.
> 
> These conversations often come back to the same thing - the lack of a decent hardware controller, laid out actually like a synth (no current controller comes close to cutting it imo). It seems kinda nuts to blow a few grand on some of these models when you don't even need to plug in the audio jacks.




Totally have to agree with you on this. In fact, there was one point that I thought I was hearing the hardware synth, but was on the wrong track and it was actually Omnisphere. The hardware control makes all the difference and makes it come alive, as opposed to being static in the box where you really have to work to bring all of the filters and such to life. But if eyes were closed, I think there are very few people who would be able to pick whether a sound is hardware of software.


----------



## wst3 (Aug 30, 2018)

I would have to agree, except I'd probably say the big advantage of hardware over software is not always sonic, but it is always (for me) the interaction.

I still (often) use an SCI Drumtracks to program drum patterns. There is just something magical (for me) about pounding out the pattern on those buttons.

There are a couple hardware synthesizers I am unwilling to retire, and only one of them (Roland MKS-80) has a MIDI port. If I could find a software synth that sounded as good I'd ditch it. Mostly, I suppose, because I was not smart enough to purchase the programmer for it way back when.

The other two are older, an ARP 2600 and a Korg MS-20. The Wayoutware TimewARP2600 comes scary close to the sound of the hardware, and in this case it is solely about the knobs, buttons, and patch cords. The Korg MS-20 is not as close an emulation, but I really like the way it sounds, so I keep both. And again I find the physical control surface makes a difference, ironically they have such a beast. Go figure!

While pricey (very pricey) some here might be interested in the Stereoping range of controllers.


----------



## macmac (Aug 30, 2018)

Any CPU concerns since updating?


----------



## Spip (Aug 30, 2018)

macmac said:


> Any CPU concerns since updating?



So far, it seems even better than 2.4...

Just for the 4 layers and the upgraded UI, this update is gold


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 30, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> It seems kinda nuts to blow a few grand on some of these models when you don't even need to plug in the audio jacks.


I certainly wouldn't do it. On the other hand at a few hundred dollars, the Novation Bass Station II (see video below at 11:17) might be worth the investment as an Omnisphere controller; and of course, the used market might be worth a look.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 30, 2018)

Right now I would be cautious of buying one of these hardware synths the sole purpose of controlling Omnisphere. They are going to be adding more hardware synths, and soon from the sound of their comments. It probably makes more sense to wait until we know what all the options will be. But if you were planning on buying one of these synths anyway, then this is nice justification to make that purchase.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm a big admirer of this concept, and they've executed it so well, but having lived with the idea for a few months, it is.... well... a bit odd. The excitement of the demos is the ability to flit from synth to synth and marvel at how great Omni sounds while doing so. Somehow I don't think a lone tiny Juno 106 or a Bass station in my space-constrained studio will quite fulfil this potential, a very limited set of controls on just one profile. It would offer a few bells and whistles above the hardware, but it obviously falls well short of the potential inherent in Hardware Control.

A Lemur / Midi Designer Pro solution feels closer in that you can switch synths at the touch of a button and get close to an authentic layout, but that lack of tactility is all-important. As it is, its a lovely toe in the water, a chance to get a feel for the real things in all their variety for little outlay, but clearly its no end game.

I've said it before and I'll say it again... the world needs a proper synth controller. Intelligently laid out with real knobs and a great clear display - my idea is physical knobs on translucent strips laid over a touchscreen in familiar patterns, and by colour shading and design tweaks on the screen below be able to dynamically adapt to different models. Nothing like this yet exists, and I applaud Spectrasonics for eschewing the current generation of impoverished midi controllers all based around the paradigm of mixers, not synths. They've undoubtedly created a more limited, yet more satisfying experience by doing so. And hopefully this will open up a new way to go.

So I think I'm with kriskrause. This feels like an exciting step forward, but only really hinting at where we should end up. Hopefully someone can really grab the bull by the horns over the next couple of years.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't think we've arrived at the Holy Grail yet, either; but there have been promising attempts at a synth/workstation controller. For example, I think Akai jumped out of the gate pretty strong with VIP and its https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/akai-advance-49 (Advance) line of controllers, but the world seems to be rallying behind NKS instead (and of course, Native Instruments is doing a better job at following up on the concept).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 30, 2018)

Sonic Academy has the USR-1 in development, but no word on it in over a year. Not sure if it will support Omnisphere.


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I "resisted" it for a long time, or rather my pocketbook did, as I considered it rather pricey. But even before this update, it's not at all expensive when you consider how much you get. It's arguably the best VI ever created.
> 
> I downloaded the update, but will wait for a bit to install, until the dust settles... The granular page seems way cool...


Same here @Quasar - like you, I keep my DAW PC offline so I'd be keen to know if you need to be online for the installation/authorisation etc


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 30, 2018)

I know the answer will probably be "wait until you are done with your project" but has anyone experienced any issues with pre 2.5 patches sounding different in 2.5? I know they shouldn't, but I still remember when one of the Omni 2 updates caused the ultra chorus module to sound different / caused random bursts of noise, and how long it took to fix, I must admit I'm a bit gun shy on updating. However this update looks so cool....


----------



## Quasar (Aug 30, 2018)

Kony said:


> Same here @Quasar - like you, I keep my DAW PC offline so I'd be keen to know if you need to be online for the installation/authorisation etc


YAY for offline workstation integrity!

Happily, I opted not to wait any longer, downloaded the three files, installed the software update first, then the sound sources and then the patches. It all went completely smoothly and can be done entirely offline.

In the readme it says to not mess with the relative folder arrangement for the sources and patches so it can find them, so I just left it as is after unzipping on the flash drive. Easy-peasy. Awesome update!


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2018)

Quasar said:


> YAY for offline workstation integrity!
> 
> Happily, I opted not to wait any longer, downloaded the three files, installed the software update first, then the sound sources and then the patches. It all went completely smoothly and can be done entirely offline.
> 
> In the readme it says to not mess with the relative folder arrangement for the sources and patches so it can find them, so I just left it as is after unzipping on the flash drive. Easy-peasy. Awesome update!


Nicely done - thanks for the info!


----------



## jneebz (Aug 30, 2018)

Now if we can just get Eric to update that damn 1994 company logo...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> I know the answer will probably be "wait until you are done with your project" but has anyone experienced any issues with pre 2.5 patches sounding different in 2.5? I know they shouldn't, but I still remember when one of the Omni 2 updates caused the ultra chorus module to sound different / caused random bursts of noise, and how long it took to fix, I must admit I'm a bit gun shy on updating. However this update looks so cool....



It did open one project glitchy for me, where the ARP didn’t track the midi notes correctly, and then the GUI went nuts. When I ditched and re-opened the project it was fine. It doesn’t feel 100% solid to me in Cubase at any rate. 2.4 and the betas all felt rock solid.

I think it was 2.2 that changed the sound for some patches. I had a user patch I loved in 2.1 and it was a shadow of its former self in 2.2, because I must have made use of the bug.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 1, 2018)

just saw the video. i HAVE to comment on the Steve Jobs type of presentation. it was funny it looked so apple.. yet.. it was so cool.


----------



## Rapollo (Sep 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> just saw the video. i HAVE to comment on the Steve Jobs type of presentation. it was funny it looked so apple.. yet.. it was so cool.



Haha yeah, although I feel he's listened to Bill Bur's rant on Steve Jobs doing the whole doing the presentation as if it was all done by a single genius. Eric did the cool thing where "the genius isnt just me, meet the team" and I highly respect that, even though some of the employees looked somewhat uncomfortable on stage haha XD


----------



## ReelToLogic (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm about to update my version of Omnisphere from Version 2.1 (yes, I know I should have been keeping up with the 2.2, 2,3 and 2.4 updates) to the new Version 2.5, but I have one concern. I've spent time "rating" the patches in Omnisphere so that I can quickly find the ones I like. Will I lose any of those ratings when updating to version 2.5?

I've downloaded three files from the Omnisphere site (required when updating from V2.1) and one is titled "Patch Library Update" so it has me concerned. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jaap (Sep 2, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> I'm about to update my version of Omnisphere from Version 2.1 (yes, I know I should have been keeping up with the 2.2, 2,3 and 2.4 updates) to the new Version 2.5, but I have one concern. I've spent time "rating" the patches in Omnisphere so that I can quickly find the ones I like. Will I lose any of those ratings when updating to version 2.5? I've downloaded three files from the Omnisphere site (required when updating from V2.1) and one is titled "Patch Library Update" so it has me concerned...


 
Throughout all updates I did it always kept all the ratings I did.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 2, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> I'm about to update my version of Omnisphere from Version 2.1 (yes, I know I should have been keeping up with the 2.2, 2,3 and 2.4 updates) to the new Version 2.5, but I have one concern. I've spent time "rating" the patches in Omnisphere so that I can quickly find the ones I like. Will I lose any of those ratings when updating to version 2.5?
> 
> I've downloaded three files from the Omnisphere site (which I think may be required when updating from V2.1, instead of just updating within Omnisphere) and one is titled "Patch Library Update" so it has me concerned. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


Working fine here... (Just wish there was a straightforward way to share ratings with another machine...)


----------



## Quasar (Sep 2, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> just saw the video. i HAVE to comment on the Steve Jobs type of presentation. it was funny it looked so apple.. yet.. it was so cool.


That kind of pomp always rubs me the wrong way. But whatever. It has nothing to do me, and I adore Omnisphere. EP and Co. have every right to present it however they like.


----------



## redlester (Sep 11, 2018)

I presume this must have been asked in the past, but I don't understand the pricing for Spectrasonics instruments.

I can buy the download for $499 direct from Spectrasonics. I'm in UK and as of today this equates to £382. But I can buy the boxed version from one of several retailers, with next day delivery, for £339.

How does that work? Why is the download more expensive than the boxed version, which must surely be more costly to produce/ship, etc.?


----------



## Spip (Sep 11, 2018)

redlester said:


> How does that work? Why is the download more expensive than the boxed version, which must surely be more costly to produce/ship, etc.?



To keep the music shops alive. Eric Persing started his career selling synths in a music shop.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 11, 2018)

Spectrasonics should just make a Omnisphere hardware midi controller built specifically for Omnisphere. I’d be into that for sure.


----------



## redlester (Sep 11, 2018)

Spip said:


> To keep the music shops alive. Eric Persing started his career selling synths in a music shop.



Yes funny you should say that I was just reading the KVR interview with him that's linked from his Wikipedia page.

I've already got Trilian and love it, and as I have a Moog Subsequent 37 it would seem crazy not to jump into Omnisphere. I think the Komplete 12 update might have to take a back seat.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 19, 2018)

Sonicstate gets hands on:



Best,

Geoff


----------

